# 2003 civic door panels



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my 2003 Civic that I wanted to upgrade the front staging in. I decided to fiberglass the speakers into the stock door panels along with custom made passive 3-way crossover networks. I don't have a preference when it comes to passive verse active I had a 2-channel amp not being used so I figured why not give it a try.

The install consist's of:
1 - USA2000x (Sub amp)
1 - USA400 (front staging)
2 - Kicker 8" inverted surround (08 model)
2 - 4" Mid range from Parts-express.com
2 - 3" High range from Parts-express
Crossover components from parts-express as well.

I used Wayne Harris's crossover diagram from termlab.com to calculate the crossover points: Passive crossover design










I used a router with a Jasper jig to cut out rings for the speakers to sit in flushed:








I made each ring seperate and then put them together to form a single flushed ring:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Cutout spots for the rings to be mounted:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Used hot glue to mount the rings in place before covering with clothe:



















More to come!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Test fit:





































After covering with clothe I coated the clothe in resin and when dried I cutout the rings:


















Then I began filler around the pods:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Then sanding and more filler:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I two toned with silver that matched my car's silver and a black metallic from GNU Paint:













































You see the spots cutout for the crossovers, I didn't take a ton of pics during this process as this whole thing took me months and towards the end I got frustrated:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I decided to back-light the speakers and crossover using l.e.d.'s and neon tube.





























I used color changing led's for the speakers and the neon tubes for the crossovers








I used my router to cutout rings from 1/4" thick lexan, and then drilled 1/4" holes on the backside of the lexan and then glued the led's into the lexan creating a fiberoptic effect.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD 
WHERE DID YOU FIND THE COILS AND WHAT SIZE DID YOU USE ON THE 8" AND WHAT DID YOU CROSS THEM OVER AT THANKS


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Socal, I hand made the coils based on the woofers range of play. According to Kicker there range is 30 - 500hz so using the diagram from Wayne's site I built each speaker's range at 18db for a good roll-off point. The USA400 is being run at 4ohm per side which yield's 400rms according to the spec sheet from USAmps so that gets fed right to the three-way crossover and then spread out to the speakers. 

I purchased 14 and 19 gauge magnet wire on ebay a few years ago to build a air resonant transformer (a.k.a Tesla Coil) and never finished it so thats what I used to wrap the plastic spools with. I got the plastic spools from here for free: http://www.precision-spools.com/ If you call them they will send you samples. So using this inductor calc:Inductor calculator
I figured rather easy which size spools I would need based on the wire sizes I had, I would say this the 14 gauge magnet wire was very hard to wrap and came out like crap so I plan on re-doing them with the 19 gauge wire so it will be much cleaner.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I made a coil wrapper from wood with left over junk I had and I can upload pics of it if you like. basically it allowed me to put the spool of wire on one side and the empty spool on the other and then hand crank the wire on really tight.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Great build! :cheesy: 

You have a PM from me as well.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and invite to your newsite~


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice,, Is it finished yet?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

For the most part yes, I have to make plexiglass covers for the crossovers and I havent decided yet on how I want them to look. I have made a video of everything but I need to upload it, I will within the next few days. Thanks for looking Jonjay


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

id you get the Jasper jig cut the round circulles


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 28 2010, 05:28 PM~18428624
> *id you get the Jasper jig cut the round circulles
> *


I got it here: Jasper Thanks for looking


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

A quick vid I made:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks bro been looking for that like for 5 months


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good. Custom without being over the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 29 2010, 01:13 AM~18430972
> *Looks good. Custom without being over the top. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I like a more reserved touch when it comes to cars.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

so whats in the trunk? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 29 2010, 03:43 PM~18433642
> *so whats in the trunk? :biggrin:
> *


umm, hehe I have the two amps. USA400 and the USA2000x but I need to get some fresh 8gauge and 8gauge connectors so I can finish the install and clean it up. Messy get's no pics


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Not finished, but I'd thought I'd throw some stuff up. I have much more to do in order to finish the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Dam thats a lot of wire for 2 amps. You did a good job keeping it from looking like a den of snakes though.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2010, 01:16 PM~19314704
> *Dam thats a lot of wire for 2 amps. You did a good job keeping it from looking like a den of snakes though.
> *


Thanks, I think that everytime I have installed these! I hate the fact that they used a million 8 gauge connector's but it was the time frame they were made in.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

damn J very nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Dec 18 2010, 07:59 AM~19359264
> *damn J very nice job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Clean build!!!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 18 2010, 01:00 PM~19360143
> *Clean build!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Dec 19 2010, 11:35 AM~19366579
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

